# Pics of Plow Mount for International or Larger 5 ton Size Truck



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

I just purchased a Blizzard 8611 to mount on a 2001 International 4900 I have. I was trying to figure out how to build the side plates and kickers to strengthen the mount. The Pass seems fairly straight forward but the drive side is a nightmare with the power steering in the way of the mount.
Anyone have a pics of similar large plow mounts so i can see how they are built. I have the original rectangular push beam that the plow plugs in to. Thanks in Advance.

James


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

I have an 2000 International 4700 with an 8611. I'll take pics tommorow.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thank You!*

Awesome Man. I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to seeing how the mount ties in around that damn steering pump.

How does the truck push. I assume yours is Rear wheel drive. I was going to throw 4 tons of 2B in the bed for some weight.

Thanks Again Man.

James


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone else have any pics of mounts i could see. I'm hoping to get started on this thing in the AM!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I will try to snap some shots before the guys leave this morning. No internationals, but we have f650 and fl70. We typically mount to the chassis in the front with angle iron and bolts with two kickers angled back to angle with bolts. If you want to post a pic of your truck I could prob help you out with drawing something up if you needed.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Ill snap some pics when it gets light out and throw them up. I'm in the process of lifting the hood and bumper off to make mounting this thing easier. I appreciate your help.

James


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a quick attach style truckside mount...maybe not exaxtly what you're looking for, but it came with my trucks and I'm assuming they used to push heavy duty road type plows. The lever on the backside of the plate goes from left to right and pushes a set of pins outwards to lock the plow in place, or inwards to disconnect the plow.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

ive got the 8610 on my pick up and love that plow wish i had the 8611 on my 4900 instead of the old straight blade


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is a 8611 not too light of a plow to stick on a 4900? Thats a big heavy truck the 8611 is more for your medium duty trucks I always thought.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Well the blizzard website says for trucks up to 26,000 lbs. It is a pretty heavy plow.

Here are some pics.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

who gets the joy of driving that truck? haha


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like your gonna have to make a sled for that and go to the axle.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

How much space do yiou have in front of the hangers in the front?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

EGLC;1156153 said:


> who gets the joy of driving that truck? haha


Looks like fun. Start the shovels and sidewalk salters up on the roof.

gillilandscape,

I thought the GVWR on the 4900's are 33'000 10k front axle and 23 rear?

I'm not concerned about the blade weight more of the trucks weight and the amount of pushing power it has that it may be too strong for the blade. Blizzard does beat the big one way blades that most of those trucks.

Best of luck with the project. Thumbs Up Maybe talk to that Jerre guy in Erie PA.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

As far as space in front of the spring hangers, not much. i think we are going to fab some 3/4" thick brackets that mount in the same holes as the tow hooks out front and the go straight down to the plow frame. The kickers will be located about 22" back the frame (just in front of the front axle. Ill post a few pics when we get it finished.

The truck is 26,000. The site we are plowing is mainly roadway so we will see how it goes.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, that's exactly what I would do. Straight down in front of the hangers to the four bolts on the push plate. For the kickers you can either go straight back to the axle, or kick up between the frame rails opposed to the outside because of the steering box.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright Guys. I thought i would show everyone how it came out. Now we just need some snow! Have a merry X-mas everyone. Thanks again for all those who made suggestions.

James


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks good. I bet that thing could move alot of snow.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Came out good! I like that you put the tow hooks back on too.


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah well i don't know how much snow it can move because i haven't got to plow more than about 2 inches with it!

As far as the tow hooks, i figured they were a must, although i have only needed them once since i owned the truck. You never know though.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice web site. You guys do some neat work. I like the tree clean up job that fell on the house. What is the gvwr on that dump and whats with the platform up top that for tree work?


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Man. GVWR is 25,995. If i had to do it again i would go 33,000. We would have a lot more capacity and we max this truck out almost every day we use it. The rack is built for more hauling space. We put skid steer buckets (sometimes 2 at once), pallets, bales of straw, etc up top so we have me room to haul in the bed. Its all about efficiency for us.


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks good, too bad I didnt see this earlier, i could have posted pics of my 4700 custom mount. Looks pretty similar though. Where did you get the plow and if you don't mind, how much did it cost?


----------



## gillilandscape (Jan 23, 2009)

Plow came from Eastern ohio. I think i paid around 3500. I would have to look. But with the bracket and everything i probably had 4000 in it.


----------

